# Charles Manson is a Charismatic!



## kalawine (Mar 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;XREnvJRkif0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XREnvJRkif0[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 3, 2010)

I would give the interpretation but I'm fairly certain it breeches the Puritan Board's Terms of Service agreement.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 3, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> I would give the interpretation but I'm fairly certain it breeches the Puritan Board's Terms of Service agreement.


----------



## Curt (Mar 3, 2010)

He's obviously a gnostic. He has secret knowledge. I'll bet he knows the secret handshake, too.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 3, 2010)

No, he was listening to Mel Torme' and broke into some scat........not very good at it though.


----------



## EricP (Mar 3, 2010)

I really think it was "I bury Paul" but said over and over backwards....maybe CM was the walrus? He kind of looks like one...


----------



## Andres (Mar 3, 2010)

at :08 he clearly says "google". I'm not saying google is evil, but I'm jus' sayin...


----------

